# 5 Weeks old pigeon for adoption



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a 5 weeks old pure Persian Highflier with one splayed leg that i want to give away. I have taking him to the vet and they have taped his lower part of his leg down for proper alignment but, i do not have alot of time to take care of him due to my work schedule. i have been hand feeding him since he was 3 weeks old and he is very healthy. 
i do not want to put him to sleep because of his injury and the doctor told me i should see some improvmet within couple of weeks since he is still young but, not 100%. I'm located in Escondido California. If anyone is intrested please let me know ASAP

Thank you


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Kaftar, 

If no one else wants him, I will take him and finish raising him. This is the bird that you took to the vet and they taped his feet isn't it? Was he able to stand even with the splayed leg? And is he self feeding yet? 
I'm in Fallbrook, not far from you.

Margarret


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Marrgaret,

Yes it's the same bird. He has not been around the other birds since last Monday when i took him to the vet. He is starting to eat but, for the most part i have been feeding him at 6:30am before i go to work and at 6:00pm. He does drink water by himself and he hopps on my lap as soon as he sees me even with his taped feet. i will send you some pictures of him if you want tonight.
let me know

Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Margarret for offering the youngster a home...Bless you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Kaftar,

I'll pm you with phone number etc.
We can figure out how to get him to me.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Margaret! I'm sure glad you found and responded to this thread all on your own .. I was thinking of giving you a heads up about it ..  

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry, 

Mike brought the baby over this evening. He is tucked in now, sleeping in his little sling. He is a totally darling pidge. He is beginning to self feed. Yay! But he will need some TLC to get his little legs strong and straight. Hopefully he will be able to walk and perch in a couple more weeks when his braces come off.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Margaret! I'm sure glad this little one found his/her way to you. Pics would be lovely when you can  Mike .. thank you for getting the little one to Margaret! S/he will have a lovely life with Margaret and her husband and the other birds.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for adopting this sweetie, Margarret. I know he will have a wonderful life with you and your family.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

kaftar, thank you for your initial care of this little one and for getting it to Margarret for further care.

Margarrret, way to go! Hope the leg is soon 100%.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone for their advise and helping me find a new home for the little one and a espacialy Margarret for helping me out.

Thank you


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I took little bird out of his braces and sling this a.m. to assess how well he can walk, perch etc. His left wing is getting twisted from the way he hangs his wing over the sling. His leg is still bent and, of course, his muscle tone is weakened from not bearing much weight. But he can walk and perch although he kind of lurches on the twisted leg. It is going to be a judgement call whether or not to put him back in the braces/sling. If the wing twists any further it will impede his ability to fly. Perhaps out of the sling and braces in the day and feet in the braces with sling at night? They do this with little kids who need re-alignment of their feet and legs. Why not with piges? My thinking is this way he can strengthen his feet and legs in the day time, develop a better grip (we have to work on this) and still get the benefit of the braces while he sleeps. Since he will be a pet, although one who lives in the aviary, my goal for him is to be able to get around, perch and walk and fly. If he has a limp or some twist to leg or foot, it won't be an issue as he won't have to compete for food or other necessities. I am hoping he is a cock bird as I have extra hens and I'm sure one of them might find him charming when he grows up. So think BLUE everyone.

I have him in a large rabbit cage this a.m with Popcorn, a six week old youngster (the nest mate of Peanut, the one I lost) so he can observe self feeding and have a pigeon companion. Crumpled towels on the bottom of the cage to provide grip and bracing. 
If anyone has further suggestions I welcome all comments.

Margarret


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for taking this little one, Margarret.  It's really great of you.

I know in your care this little pij will lead a happy, healthy life.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck, Margarret! He sure sounds like a lucky little guy to have you, and a little trooper too.


----------



## rheacary (Jul 17, 2006)

*Interested*

I live in San Diego and i'm building a pigeon loft. and i'm very interested in your bird. if you are willing please contact me and I can possibly get together with you to pick the pigeon up.
Thanks
Rhea
[email protected]


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Rheacary, this little one has been adopted but there are scads more out that way. TAWhatley gets many pigeons in that need forever homes. Though she's up near LA, I'll bet you can get some from her. 
And welcome to Pigeon-Talk!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

If you havnt found a home already I am much Closer and will take the bird off your hands if need be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rhea and I have spoken on the phone a couple of times. I will be getting some birds to him as soon as he is ready for them.

Terry


----------

